# Propane tank wood stove



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

That's cool as hell. You did a great job. Can you get the ash out OK with the bricks like that?


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

Very nice work. Your handles and welding are great.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a small ash shovel. I think I'll be able to get most of them out.


I can't take credit for the welding. The Maintenance guy at work helped me with it.


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I like everything about it, especially the ingenuity.


----------



## 202gwg (Feb 22, 2011)

Dude, that's BAD @@@ !!! You have some mad skills !


----------



## bigdogjp (Oct 4, 2013)

That is way cool. So before someone try's to do this without thinking can you explain how you did it safely before someone blows themselves up?


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Big Dog, I took 2 empty propane tanks and carefully removed the valves with a pipe wrench. Then I filled them with water a couple times to flush out any remaining propane gas. Once they dried out they were ready for cutting and welding.


----------



## CContres24 (Nov 11, 2014)

That is awesome.


----------



## brenth (Sep 11, 2011)

You done a great job with it. I am very impressed.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Wonder if it would throw more heat with tubes running through it, welded on both sides, and a fan placed behind the stove?? They used to make a similar unit that installed in the exhaust duct, heatilator or??


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice I love the wrench handles that is way cool. I have one of these in my 10x12 un-insulated hunting cabin and it keeps it toasty warm in there. I have to admit that you need to stoke the firebox often though. I'm surprised that you didn't make the stove horizontal you could use longer wood and keep the fire going longer. I'm guessing the vertical model was preferred because of the space issues. 

link to the one I built.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=44430

I have also found that air-tanks work well and you can often find damaged compressors on Craigs list for a song. The best part is you don't have to worry about them blowing up.

Really nice build thanks for sharing.
What size pipe did you use and is that exhaust pipe?


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

It puts off enough heat the way it is. My small workshop is toasty warm today.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Nice I love the wrench handles that is way cool. I have one of these in my 10x12 un-insulated hunting cabin and it keeps it toasty warm in there. I have to admit that you need to stoke the firebox often though. I'm surprised that you didn't make the stove horizontal you could use longer wood and keep the fire going longer. I'm guessing the vertical model was preferred because of the space issues.
> 
> link to the one I built.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/member.php?u=44430
> ...




Your link takes me to your profile. I'd like to see the one you made. I thought about using air tanks but I already had a couple old propane tanks so I used those. You are right about it being vertical to save room. I wanted as small of footprint as I could get. I used 3" car exhaust pipe for the chimney. It seems to be more than enough for the small fire that I have going.


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Here's the link to bowbender's thread
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2626554&highlight=Propane+tank


----------



## TexasLiberty (Dec 8, 2013)

That is an outstanding idea! Job well done my friend. This I will have to remember.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

scrub-buster said:


> Your link takes me to your profile.


Oops, apparently I had a senior moment there 
lets try this link
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2336004

The link duckdawg1 posted is the one to my air-tank stove that I use in the wall tent.


----------



## bigdogjp (Oct 4, 2013)

scrub-buster said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Big Dog, I took 2 empty propane tanks and carefully removed the valves with a pipe wrench. Then I filled them with water a couple times to flush out any remaining propane gas. Once they dried out they were ready for cutting and welding.


Nice,good job!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

You need to install a muffler. lol

I would suggest loosing the firebricks and build a grate and ash pan. I have a larger fireplace insert converted to a wood stove and I have to shovel out the ashes. I plan on rebuilding mine and using a grate and ash pan. It sure makes keeping it clean a lot easier. Plus it lets the air draw up through the wood and burns more efficiently. My shop is 28x36. It is built out of concrete blocks and has an insulated ceiling. It sure heats and cools easy. I have window air conditioner for summertime.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

For what it is worth I don't think the bottom gets all that hot, the heat rises and the ashes build up under the fire rather quickly. I think you could loose the bricks. I don't have any ash pan or fire bricks in the bottom of mine I just leave a little bit of ashes in the bottom mine is only used occasionally so the duty cycle is low. 

I went to the local thrift store and bought a giant stainless steel ladle. You wouldn't think they would have one but ladles apparently aren't in demand so they had 4 or 5 to choose from and it works great for cleaning out the ashes.

I just noticed that the hook that holds the door closed is a hammer head that's a perfect detail, I love it.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Good idea on the ladle. I'll have to stop at the local thrift store and look for one. Glad you noticed the hammer head. I wanted to use as many tools as I could on it without making it look tacky.


----------



## craigx55 (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats sweet...very nice work


----------



## knapper2 (Dec 29, 2009)

Excellent work. Love the wrench handles.


----------



## UncleIke (Dec 23, 2013)

I keep coming back to this thread. I love the stove and just keep trying to think of what good place I have to put one to justify making it. Awesome build!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

cool hick-hackin skills. I love it!


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

There is a guy in Australia that has a good business selling a gas bottle made into a stove/heater it's called a Ozpig


----------

